# Check this...how do I revive my clutch?



## bradleyheathhays (May 14, 2008)

Got a 90 Maxima SE that's been sitting for a while and I'm trying to get her back on the road, and it doesn't look like it's going to take much.

Last little thing is that before starting, I pressed the clutch pedal down and it just flopped down to the floor. No resistance whatsoever, and on the floor is where it's staying.

I'm only a novice mechanic but I know I fixed this problem before on an old 87 Calais, I just can't remember what it means or what I need to do.

Thanks for your time and advice!


----------



## colinnwn (May 13, 2006)

First check your clutch hydraulic fluid to be sure it is full. The likely suspects are extremely low fluid, or a leak in the line connecting the master and slave clutch actuation cylinder, or a faulty reservoir valve in the master cylinder. 

Pull the pedal up and have a friend watch the reservoir as you do, ready with more DOT3 brake fluid to pour in. If it starts sucking down the fluid, tell him to refill as it goes down so it doesn't backdraw air into the system. Now get that person to watch the reservoir when you press the pedal back down. If the fluid gushes out of the reservoir, then it is a faulty valve and you need to rebuild the master cylinder or get a new one. Otherwise it is most likely a leaking line or loose fitting.

Much less likely possibilities are a slave cylinder became disconnected from the throwout bearing, or the clutch release springs have somehow broken.


----------



## bradleyheathhays (May 14, 2008)

Colin thanks for the breakdown. I'm embarrassed to say that my particular problem was indeed caused by something as simple as low fluid. Dunno how I could've missed it. Last time I saw this I remember now it was the slave that went wrong back on that Olds. Thanks bud.


----------

